

Show HN: how would you improve this? - jessfraz
http://snippetlib.com

======
dm2
I would suggest integrating this plugin (or something similar):
<http://codemirror.net/>

------
jessfraz
How would you improve this? Large search bar? Or does it not even have a use
case and I shouldn't bother.

------
outericky
allow others to submit content?

~~~
jessfraz
I actually had that and now my submission table is full of bot text and
foreign languages.. but i can add it back

